# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  ما هي الأطعمة التي يجب تجنبها للحفاظ على أسنان بيضاء ؟

## salihmob

قال  رئيس قسم طب الأسنان بـ Wake Forest Baptist Department الدكتور رايموند  جاريسون إن الكثير من الأشخاص الذين يخضعون لإجراءات تبييض الأسنان أو  يمارسون ذلك في المنزل يتساءلون عن كيفية الحفاظ على أسنانهم بيضاء ،  مشيراً إلى  أن هناك بعض الأطعمة التي تساعد الشخص في الحفاظ على أسنانه  بيضاء بل إن بعضها قد يجنب الشخص اللجوء لطبيب الأسنان لإجراء عملية تبييض  الأسنان.   وأضاف جاريسون: “الفواكه والخضروات الصلبة مثل التفاح  والفاصوليا الخضراء والقرنبيط والجزر والكرفس تساعد في تنظيف الأسنان أثناء  عملية المضغ بل إن هذه الأطعمة تساعد على زيادة إفراز اللعاب الذي يقلل من  تأثير الأحماض في الفم ويحمي الأسنان ، بالإضافة لذلك فإن منتجات الألبان  الغنية بالكالسيوم والجبن تحافظ على أسنانك بيضاء، فالحامض اللبني في هذه  المنتجات يساعد على تجنب التسويس، كما تساعد قطع الجبن الجافة في التخلص من  جزيئات الطعام من بين الأسنان".
 وحذر الأطباء من تكرار عمليات تبييض الأسنان لتأثيرها  السيء قصير المدى المتمثل في حساسية اللثة والأسنان وتأثيرها على المدى  الطويل المتمثل في تآكل مادة الإناميل بالأسنان.

----------

